# Making the switch from ALUM. to TI - need help with a weight question



## Wild (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi guy's - Looking to make the switch to TI - I test rode the Merlin "Cyrene" and fell in love with the bike  

My question is - how light is the bike actually? Is there a web site where "real" #'s exist.

Reason being is that I've been hooked to Alum. frames for there weight and felt that they gave the biggest bang for the buck (In the weight dept.). But after test riding the "Cyrene" (what a sweet ride) I'm willing to compromise some weight for comfort - but I was curious by how "much" more weight. I compiled a parts list that I wanted on the bike, went to the manufatures sites and ended up with the bike weighing in at 15 Lbs (excluding pedals). 1/2 Lb. lighter than the Cannondale r 3000. Somethings not right.  

So, where did I go wrong?
How much of a "fudge factor" do manufatures use?
Is there a % that I can add to the overall weight of the bike as opposed to what their marketing machine will tell us?

Any help in the right direction would be greatly appreated.

Wild


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Not really sure*

Hi Wild,

Not really sure because every single component and frame are slightly different in weight. The manufacturer's claimed weight would probably exist on some of their frames but you can't expect every single frame to weight the same.

Titanium frames nowadays don't actually weight more than their Alu counterparts. I think at one point the Litespeed Gisello was the lightest production frame in the market. Now, it's the Giant TCR I think. But don't lose sight of why you are buying a Ti frame in the first place. Ti frames used to weight a lot because of the gauge of Ti that was used. Some Ti frames are also butted now to reduce the weight further. Most ti bikes are also compact or semi-compact now to try and lower the weight further and also to stiffen up the ride a little more.

You are finding that the Merlin is lighter than your Cadd because your Cadd is traditional and the Merlin is compact. There will be a lot different once you start riding it as well which should take your mind off the weight issue.

Regards,
Sean


----------



## Wild (Feb 11, 2004)

*Thanks Sean for the reply, your right - need to look at the big picture*

regards
Wild


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> I compiled a parts list that I wanted on the bike, went to the manufatures sites and ended up with the bike weighing in at 15 Lbs (excluding pedals). 1/2 Lb. lighter than the Cannondale r 3000


Hey! I think if your bike is <15 lbs., you can't race it in the Tour de France!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*According to the Scale*



Wild said:


> Hi guy's - Looking to make the switch to TI - I test rode the Merlin "Cyrene" and fell in love with the bike
> 
> My question is - how light is the bike actually? Is there a web site where "real" #'s exist.


Just this weekend I rode my Cyrene to the shop and put it on the scales and it came in at 18lbs. This is ready to ride with pedals, cages, air in the tires... (no bottles or seatbag). My Cyrene is the 2003 model, Chorus components, Record pedals, Flite saddle, 32s wheels with Chorus hubs and Mavic Reflex rims.

Same day one of the shop rats put his shiny new Cannondale on and it tipped the scales at around 16 1/2 lbs. IIRC his is Record with FSA cranks and I forget what wheels he had.

My Merlin rides great. Went from several years on a high end Bianchi steel frame. Same compliant ride with a bit more stiffness in the power transfer areas. Comparing frame weights I think you will find there is not any "huge" difference between Al and Ti frames.


----------

